# Ibanez SDGR, can someone tell me what this is worth?



## silentrage

Or how much you'd buy one for if it was up for sale? 

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2306/ibanez5string001li3.jpg


----------



## darren

Looks like an older SR305 or SR505. New SR505s are about USD$569, and they have the more contoured body and angled jack which was previously only on the highest models in the SR lineup.

I personally wouldn't pay more than $500 for one like this... probably less, as i'm a big fan of the more contoured body.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Well, the big question is, which model is it? Also, what year was it made? Finally, what condition is it in? Looks pretty good in that photo, but it's hard to tell for sure.

With that info you can start making guesses... without it, there's no way to know 


Edit: then again, some folks may know by looking...


----------



## silentrage

It's a SR485, I think Darren might be spot on about its value.


----------



## velocity

sr 485's are selling for around 400.00 at L&M right now. without the big honkin' scratch


----------



## silentrage

velocity said:


> sr 485's are selling for around 400.00 at L&M right now. without the big honkin' scratch



Ah, that's much lower than I thought then, HC reviews puts it around $500 us USED.


----------



## velocity

the brampton store had one a few months ago. i actually bought it, but returned it. it might still be there...


----------



## bulletbass man

honestly it ain't worth much. It's not one of the nicer models. Has one of the lower end bridges. Doesn't look to be in the greatest shape. I'd say you'll probably get around 300. Bit more if you're lucky.


----------



## darren

silentrage said:


> Ah, that's much lower than I thought then, HC reviews puts it around $500 us USED.



I can't see that being anywhere close to reality because the superior SR505 sells for just a bit more than that brand new, and Ibanez prices have been steadily increasing.

Unless you've got something especially rare or collectible (which this bass is neither) then used guitar prices tend to fall very quickly. What did you pay for it?


----------



## Ruins

it looks like sr405 natural finish to me. i think he played oil or something to it.
the old sr405 was available in black and natural finish but the natural finish was way more white yellowish than this one. another way to know that it is the 405 is the pups DN5. sr505 has/had bartolini pups and better bridge.

i don't know for how much they go now days but i wouldn't give more than 350-400 for it.


----------



## silentrage

darren said:


> I can't see that being anywhere close to reality because the superior SR505 sells for just a bit more than that brand new, and Ibanez prices have been steadily increasing.
> 
> Unless you've got something especially rare or collectible (which this bass is neither) then used guitar prices tend to fall very quickly. What did you pay for it?



I didn't, someone was offering it as a part of a trade for my amp, so I wanted to check. Thanks for the inputs guys. 



Ruins said:


> it looks like sr405 natural finish to me. i think he played oil or something to it.
> the old sr405 was available in black and natural finish but the natural finish was way more white yellowish than this one. another way to know that it is the 405 is the pups DN5. sr505 has/had bartolini pups and better bridge.
> 
> i don't know for how much they go now days but i wouldn't give more than 350-400 for it.



Hmm, now confused again. Velocity said L&M have the sr485 at $400 CAD new, which is only like $320 USD. The owner tells me it's a sr485 though.


----------



## darren

I don't think the SR405 was available in oiled mahogany.


----------



## Ruins

silentrage said:


> Hmm, now confused again. Velocity said L&M have the sr485 at $400 CAD new, which is only like $320 USD. The owner tells me it's a sr485 though.


i don't know about sr485 i have never seen one.
but if they go for 320$ new then obviously what ever it is it goes less than that.
for sure it is not the sr5** series you can see it by the pickups andd the bridge.
it could easly be something from the sr4**



darren said:


> I don't think the SR405 was available in oiled mahogany.


no, it never was indeed. sr405 was always basswood.
sr485 though could be. i don't know about this i will have to look it up.


----------



## MFB

Looks to be an SR485 after comparing it to a few other pictures

For pricing, I managed to find a few CL ads and the highest was selling for $400, another at $350, and the lowest being $300


----------

